# Sounds While Sleeping



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone else had ever had a hedgehog make sounds while sleeping. 

My last hedgehog never did, but Prudence is quite a vocal sleeper. She makes a sound that almost sounds like cooing or purring. It's quite loud and I often hear it from a room away. Does this mean she's dreaming? Happy? Stressed? Anyone have a hedgie that is also a loud sleeper? Is this a sign she's unhappy or just a cute personality quirk?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes it's quite common, some are more vocal than others


----------



## Tgibson (Feb 15, 2016)

Brady makes noises in his sleep as well, I actually have a video of it on my phone but i'm not sure how to put it online haha. It was an interesting sound, like a squeek mixed with some sort of bird call lol


----------



## apeterson (Jan 8, 2016)

Charlie purrs in her sleep sometimes. I think it is totally normal.


----------



## Theobromine (Nov 5, 2015)

Yup. Tiramisu is quiet for most of the day, then she'll randomly start to purr/chatter/sigh.


----------

